# 200 year old Jessamine



## Byron Barker (Mar 8, 2018)

I found this piece of fallen Orange Jessamine (murraya paniculata) river chasing through a tight canyon slot here in Hualien Taiwan. I believe it fell down last month after the 6.5 earthquake that hit here since the stuff likes to grow on cliff-faces and this one clearly fell off one. It was a quite a rock scramble on loose shale to get to it and lug it out, but the wood is so rare, it seemed well worth it. This tree sometimes grows to be thousands of years old. Although it is rarely more than a shrub, when it becomes a tree, it is one twisted gnarly looking thing. The wood is incredibly dense and will sink like a stone it water. I have never found the density of it online since it is so rarely available for woodworking, but it is harder than Ipe I've worked with, though I would doubt it is harder than Lignum Vitae. It has incredible grain due to it's fine growth rings and twisted growth patterns and is sometimes called Satinwood although it is not actually Satinwood. It looks like ivory when carved. It is traditionally considered a sacred tree by the Japanese and Chinese and was normally reserved for bonsai trees or carving religious figures, like the picture of a piece of it I posted below. Traditionally the aboriginals of the island used it for bows (which is what I normally use it for) and hammers due to its compressive abilities. The Chinese name for it七里香 (Qi Li Xiang) means "7 mile smell". The blossoms on the plant smell that good when in bloom. Unfortunately, the wood has no distinct smell. Sorry for the poor quality pictures from my phone, so the first few pictures of it are from someone else had that was a far better picture resolution than mine. The full tree pictured is quite nearly 200 years old by ring count. It should be surprising to most that such a small tree is so old, but this tree is incredibly slow-growing. I can cross section a few pieces and take better photos for any interested parties. If anyone is interested in carving a piece into something other than pen blanks and duck calls, I would be happy to donate a bit for your project.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 3 | Way Cool 12 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2018)

Great find Byron, I moved your thread so people could comment on it (Recent find and coming attractions does not allow comments)


----------



## Tony (Mar 9, 2018)

Did you do the carving? Tony


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 9, 2018)

Very nice - It does look like aged ivory.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 9, 2018)

Neat piece of wood! Whoever did the carving, excellent work. If its that hard, it would make a good turkey pot call.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 9, 2018)

Very informative post to me thanks for the insight into this tree , it growth patterns and wood usage. 
What a generous offer to a carver, I wish I had that ability,I hope whoever makes a carving from that will post pictures. The pictured carving is fantastic and does appear as ivory.
Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2018)

Reminds me of boxwood which is beautiful stuff!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 9, 2018)

@RogerC does skull carvings. I wonder if he could make one from part of this?

Nice log! If I was better at carving I'd take you up on the offer, but my skills are not up to par just yet....


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks for the move! Tony, I did not do the carving, I was just showing a picture of it carved that someone here in Taiwan did. I am not a wood carver of any kind. Lack the artistic imagination I guess. I am a bower and normally use this as bow wood, but this one is just too twisted for that kind of usage. If anyone knows a pro carver who would like to try something new and turn it into something unique, let him know about it. I think it would make an excellent oriental dragon personally. I can't ship the whole thing, but can do a few feet worth of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 18, 2018)

Some people wanted pictures of the area I got the wood. I took my friends for a hike in the same canyon yesterday and they snapped a few pictures of it since I don't have a camera and my cellphone sucks at pictures. I will post some more of the area where I actually got the wood in the near future.Pretty crazy little maze of canyons there.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

These photos are excellent. Thanks for posting them. I could spend hours there studying the wonders of nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 18, 2018)

Being an old forester I love walking creeks and canyons--these are beautiful and so is he wood--thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byron Barker (Mar 18, 2018)

Robert Baccus said:


> Being an old forester I love walking creeks and canyons--these are beautiful and so is he wood--thanks.


Best part of living in Taiwan. You'll never find a fence telling you you can't go there or that it is private property belonging to someone. Just go explore.


----------

